
Show HN: Tensorflow Image classifier post for newbies - arunsivadasan
https://medium.com/@teavanist/image-classification-using-tensorflow-on-docker-windows-bd7824b05fee
======
arunsivadasan
Hi guys, I wrote my first blog documenting how I set up an image classifier
using Tensorflow. I plan to use this blog to document my ML learning journey.
All feedbacks are welcome :-)

